# dual sim mobile under 3k



## just_asim (Jan 12, 2011)

I need names of dual sim mobile model names under 3k, I'll be using it as a secondary mobile (using Nokia for my primary use), the only feature I'm looking for in the mobile is Good Battery Backup. [PC synchronization (only to maintain contacts would be an added advantage)]

I have have selected some models available on online shopping stores are

1. Intex iSmart (2841 INR)
2. Intex 2060 (2600 INR)
3. Videocon 1705 (2900 INR)


Please provide me with other model names that I should opt for and if not which of the 3 I should go for...


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a Videocon V1305 model, which was Rs.1500 some 3 months back. Battery backup is not bad, I barely use it though. 3k is too much for a secondary purpose Dual SIM imo.


----------



## rsk11584 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah even my boss bought one dual simmobile of videocon costed 1400 bucks  battery backup is good but it doesnt have camera etc, so if only receiving and making calls is your motive then no need of spending 3k on it, dont buy any chinese ones or non reliable ones once i bought a dual sim touch screen 7 speaker, alfatel mobile and they gave 2 batteries with it, now after 1 yr the battery discharges in 4 hrs flat whether you use it or not, and if you keep it for recharge in 20 mins it will show that charge completed, so go for some reliable brand like nokia, videocon , 


search for dual sim in univercell.in you will find many LG, Samsung, Nokia in range of 1-2K,,, there are also brands named FLY, LAVA, KARBONN, but i dont know their credibility


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 12, 2011)

Samsung Guru E2152 dual-SIM phone
1000mAh battery that provides up to 11 hours of talk time.
Dual SIM Standby, 
The versatile feature set of the phone include – VGA Camera with video recording, MP3 player with Micro SD card and powerful speakers. Wireless FM radio with recording and use the powerful torch light that the phone provides.

Talk time 674 minutes
Standby 555 hours

SAR value 0.79

price :Rs.2,788 


dont buy Indo-Chinese Phone like micromax, LAVA, Zen.... The reason is that they are chinese mobiles which have not been tested for their SAR value...its very dangerous and can have long term effect on the health of the users. The government of india should make the testing and publishing of SAR values compulsory for all mobiles sold in India

Using a phone with SAR value above 1.0 is not recommended.

Beware!!!


----------



## just_asim (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't think Nokia C1 have the capability to use both the SIM at a single time.
I'll rather prefer going for Videocon as suggested.
Does any 1 knw the performance of Spice mobies?



Rockstar11 said:


> Samsung Guru E2152 dual-SIM phone
> 1000mAh battery that provides up to 11 hours of talk time.
> Dual SIM Standby,
> The versatile feature set of the phone include – VGA Camera with video recording, MP3 player with Micro SD card and powerful speakers. Wireless FM radio with recording and use the powerful torch light that the phone provides.
> ...




I'll surely keep Samsung as one of my choices but as people here say that good dual sim mobiles  are also availabe under 2k so I'm giving preference to them, if none of those satisfy I'll go by your suggestion.


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry for inserting my query on to ur thread as 
Even I am also Looking for Dual Sim Mobile, 
As i travel a lot between mumbai pune 
Short listed are 
Samsung E2152 and C3212, (Prices Pls??)
My Primary requirement is 
Active Dual Sim Standby (MUST), 
Good Battery Backup, 
Love to have Pc sync will help a lot to maintain contacts .. 
Camera no priority have nokia n79 and n73 me,   
GPRS Connectivity will be added advantage 
I heard Nokia C-2 (is it launched?)  
have most of the feature but not sure
Nokia C-1 is not dual stand by so out of question 
dont want any other brand seen spice micromax videocon did not like it 
any help would be gr8 
Thankx 
Vaibhav


----------



## Digimake (Jan 13, 2011)

I was using Spice phone, but there was voice clarity problem when i used 2 Sims on it... looking a new dual sim phone... but i font want this problem continue...


----------



## just_asim (Jan 13, 2011)

Digimake said:


> I was using Spice phone, but there was voice clarity problem when i used 2 Sims on it... looking a new dual sim phone... but i font want this problem continue...



Thanks for ur review...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nokia C1
waste phone. Only one sim active at a time... Nokia C1 no support to either GPRS, EDGE or Bluetooth. The Nokia C1 doesn't come with a microSD slot for additional storage.
dont go this...

go for Samsung



vaibhav99 said:


> Sorry for inserting my query on to ur thread as
> Even I am also Looking for Dual Sim Mobile,
> As i travel a lot between mumbai pune
> Short listed are
> ...



 Samsung Guru E2152 VS Nokia C2

Size: The Samsung Guru E2152 dual-sim phone is the largest of the three -- weighing 80.4 gm, to the Nokia C2-00's 74 gm
But, the Samsung Guru E2125 dual-SIM phone is slimmest of the lot, measuring 13.5mm thin to the Nokia C2-00's 14.7mm.


Screen Display: The Samsung Guru E2152 beats the Nokia C2-00 dual-SIM phones by including a 2-inch screen with 256K colors -the Nokia dual-SIM phones manage just 1.8-inch screen with 65K colors.

Connectivity: the Samsung Guru 2152 dual-SIM phone has better connectivity features than the Nokia C2-00 dual-SIM phones. The Samsung Guru 2152 dual-SIM phone supports GPRS, EDGE and Bluetooth 2.1 with A2DP connectivity (Lets you use stereo bluetooth headset)

Both phones have an Micro USB port for PC connectivity. Infrared is left out by both the manufacturers but it won’t hurt as hardly anyone uses infrared devices these days. Further both phones have GPRS connectivity allowing one to use internet on the mobile. Samsung E2152 even offers EDGE connectivity for faster internet access on mobile than GPRS.

Messaging & Phonebook:
Samsung E2152 & Nokia C2 allow user to send & receive SMS, MMS, Emails & even use IM for chatting. Samsung offers 1000 contact phonebook with photocall while Nokia C2 offers half of Samsung E2152 at 500 contacts with photocalls.

Media Player & FM:

Once again both phones bundle a music player capable of playing WAV, MP3 & AAC formats. The Samsung E2152 even bundles a video player which allows one to play MP4 videos which Nokia C2 omits. Though this doesn’t seems a potential deciding factor as the videos will look pixelated due to the lower resolution screen & then again they won’t be enjoyable on the tiny screen. Maybe Nokia thought of this & decided to exclude the video player. When it comes to FM, both handset come with stereo FM receiver & both supporting FM recording, a feature which even is rare on the higher end phones. Further Samsung E2152 has FM with RDS but Nokia C2 here again excludes RDS & provides a vanilla FM. To Nokia’s credit they have included a 3.5 mm audio jack so you can plug in good quality headsets to enjoy your music.

Camera:

Both phones come with VGA camera(0.3 megapixel) without flash. The Samsung E2152 yet again tries to outwit Nokia C2 with a futile 128*160 video recording at mere 15 FPS. Nokia excludes the video recording & it doesn’t seems to hurt yet again. Camera should be average if not poor & users should not give much importance to it

Storage: Samsung Guru E2152 dual-SIM phone is outclassed in the storage department by the Nokia C2-00: both the phones come with a microSD slot, but the Samsung Guru E2152 manages up to 2GB of data, whereas the Nokia C2-00 supports up to 32GB of storage


Memory:
Both handset use MicroSD card to provide external memory. Here Samsung E2152 doesn’t supports SDHC microSD cards & so allows one to only insert maximum of 2GB memory card. Nokia C2 supports SDHC & thus allows one to use microSD cards upto 32GB in size. Samsung E2152 not using SHDC cards comes as a surprise since it supports video recording & video player but then again choose to exclude SDHC functionality. If you’re going to load you phone with loads of MP3 & use it as an MP3 player then Nokia C2 will be your best bet as it not only supports SDHC microSD cards but also comes with 3.5mm audio jack.

Battery: The Samsung Guru E2152 dual-SIM phone claims 11 hours of talktime, the Nokia C2-00 up to 4 hours

The Samsung E2152 even has the support for nine regional languages and the fake call in built facility. The best part is that the phone comes with the Wireless FM Radio with Paragon Lite user interface and recording facility.

The Samsung Guru E2152 dual-SIM phone and Nokia C2-00 have JAVA browsing support. Samsung E2152 additionally offers Facebook, Twitter social networking support and Samsung E2152 dual-SIM phone have an embeddedflashlight at the top of the phone. 

What we think: The Samsung Guru E2152 dual-SIM phone is without a doubt the best phone compared to the Nokia C2 dual-SIM phones, with respect to social networking, features, screen size, camera, and connectivity options. Depending on your budget -- which is the defining factor in a budget-conscious phone buying decision -- you have to decide which phone matches your needs. 


Samsung E2152M 
Rs.2,981 

Samsung E2152
Rs.2,692


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jan 14, 2011)

@RockStar - Wow Man That Was Gr8 Comparison... thanks A Lot ..
U made my decision easy ... Will purchase Phone on weekend at mumbai 

Will Be going for Samsung E2152 as it meets my main requirement i.e. 
Active Dual Sim Standby, 
Good Battery Backup (even if i get half (5.5hr) of what samsung claims (11hrs)) it will be sufficient for me   
PC connectivity just for contacts sync 
GPRS (EDGE in case of smasung) n Bluetooth  will be added advantage

As Far as storage, Music, Radio, Camera (Video) is concern Nokia N73ME is there 
and N79 satisfy my Web Connectivity Over Wifi/3G and most of the other office work 

Just Last Query U specified two prices in ur post .. 
what is difference between E2152 & E2152M ? 

1st samsung phone after using lots of nokia phones (5110, 3310, 3530, 7710, 6610i, N70-1, N73ME, N79)over period of the time, hope it lives upto expectation 

Thankx Again Rockstar 

Vaibhav


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2011)

@vaibhav99
welcome... 
yaa i have N73ME and i want to buy secondary mobile for my other reliance and airtel sim cards (using Nokia for my primary use)

I am planning to purchase a dual-sim phone. Primarily I am looking for the following  things..

Long Battery life
Powerful torch flashlight
Wireless stereo FM + recording (works without headset)
Active Dual Sim Standby ( im not sure this E2152 mobile is dual sim or active dual sim so please check before purchase :S)


----------



## just_asim (Jan 15, 2011)

can anybody differentiate between the Samsung E2152M and E2152 and tell which of the two is better.....and tell also about dual sim standby option is available on the two models or not??

Thanks in advance...!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 16, 2011)

hmmm.......


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jan 17, 2011)

@Rockstar & Just Asim 
checkout over weekend 
E2152 - does not support active dual standby 
C3212 - hangs 2-3 times in a day .. 
C5212 ( samsung Fizz i think) has most of the option but a bit costly over 4K 
So again ... will wait for some better option .... 

Cant these big companies provide some basic dual sim phone 
to make/receive a phone call, sms, good battery backup, active dual standby 
hopefully some companies listening ...

Vaibhav


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 17, 2011)

vaibhav99 said:


> @Rockstar & Just Asim
> checkout over weekend
> E2152 - does not support active dual standby
> C3212 - hangs 2-3 times in a day ..
> ...



E2152 - does not support active dual standby  ?


----------



## just_asim (Jan 17, 2011)

vaibhav99 said:


> @Rockstar & Just Asim
> checkout over weekend
> E2152 - does not support active dual standby
> C3212 - hangs 2-3 times in a day ..
> ...




Thanks....I got saved ......was thinking of ordering Samsung E2152 online...
Samsung's Ofiical Mobile site says that E2152 is a active dual sim standby mobile....don't know why the company is misleading people.....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 18, 2011)

so which mobile you are goin to buy?


----------



## just_asim (Jan 18, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> so which mobile you are goin to buy?



for now I have decided to go for mobile from either Videocon or Spice so that I don't fell sad in throwing them if they are unable to serve me after six months or 1 year...have already ordered 1 from HomeShop18...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2011)

> * TRUTH
> * Report
> 
> > In reply to Egyptian on Da Wave @ 2011-01-17 04:46 from Nt7s - click to readThe point is call on second sim if gets diverted to first sim
> ...



Samsung E2152 - User opinions and reviews


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jan 20, 2011)

@Rockstar 
Yes exactly same i found out ... 

since sim 2 is diverting a call to sim 1 or any other no .. 
we will have to pay for incoming call on sim 2 ... 
and u lost actual functionality Active dual standby .. 
even most of user review on gsmarena have same issue 

about u r getting informed about missed call thru sms whats the point (IMO)
say if i u r on phn for 1hr with client and 
sim 2 i get some urgent call from home (hopefully should never happen) which i am going to miss .. whats the use of getting sms after 1 hr ..  

i heard its there in Samsung C5212 (Fizz) but i feel its expensive (5K+)
so till the prices falls down ok to use the 3 phones (N79,6610i,3310)
so still waiting for active dual standby basic phone .. min requirement 

anyway let me also know if u find any good phone 

@Just_asim 
lets us know ur handson review on ur new mobile 

Thankx

Vaibhav


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 20, 2011)

@vaibhav99
hmm okk
i am searching new phone from Samsung, Nokia, Sony. only this company.... Active dual sim mobile under 3k


----------



## just_asim (Jan 20, 2011)

@vaibhav....

I'll surely do so...till now I haven't got the delivery......I'll post my review as soon as I have my hands on it...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2011)

any dual active sim mobile found?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

dual active under 3k

Spice phone,it is flip open the cover design. Forgot model no.
Rs. 1800 to 2k max


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 13, 2011)

I purchased a E1252 last week as I badly needed a secondary phone. This phone is really cool, definitely Dual SIM and obviously Dual SIM standby, the Keypad is very soft, screen is 2'' big which I think is great for a cheap phone, the Loudspeaker is amazing, Earpiece volume is very good, Battery back up is above average, have a very good flashlight, and the switch for network change is very handy than to put a 1/2 key in the keypad, have Voice Recorder, Stopwatch, Countdown timer too and the Vibration is really strong. In fact I like every features of it but not the SIM tray, it's really hard to open a SIM card especially if the SIM card is inserted in SIM 2.

All of the above features come at Rs.1800 just, so it's a very good budget phone IMO.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 13, 2011)

^^ but have u noticed, sometime default network get changed from 1 sim to another automatically... den manually u need to switch to the previous one...


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 13, 2011)

Oops not happening with me. Make sure you haven't turned on the Automatic SIM switching option.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 15, 2011)

^^ auto SWITCH is "off"
but still it happens.. generally in roaming..  are you using dis phone? for how long?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't say about roaming.
I am using this for about a week now, working really fine for me. Not a single problem I found till now, and no seen of SIM switching


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 15, 2011)

dont knw.. but it happen almost daily.. 
may be signal reception for 1 network becomes nil den it automatically switch to another.. 
in my case 1 sim is always in roaming and other one is local..


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmm, now I seem to have a problem, that with SMS Delivery Report! It's sometimes coming delayed, say about 5 mins later, but it's not that the SMS is Delivered late, it's only the report. Eg- You send a message at 10 AM, the message delivered instantly, but the deliver report will pop at 10-05/06 AM with a time stamp of 10 AM. This is WEIRD. Anyone having this issue?

UPDATE- Nope, I realised that it was never the Phone's problem, it's happening for Tata Docomo server lag. Poor server.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 23, 2011)

vaibhav99 said:


> @Rockstar & Just Asim
> checkout over weekend
> E2152 - does not support active dual standby
> C3212 - hangs 2-3 times in a day ..
> ...



whats the price of C3212? is this dual active sim phone na?


----------



## reddick (Feb 25, 2011)

My cousin buy E2152 last week. The phone is cool bt d problem is tht it doesn't play videos.It records it bt gives d error tht 'Format not supported' if played. And d bluetooth though gets activated bt doesn't recieves anything and comes with error,'recieving failed'. He gets his phone replaced with other new phone bt that new E2152 gives d same problem  Anybody knws y is it so n hw can v fix it  Thx in advance.

---------- Post added 25-02-2011 at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was 24-02-2011 at 05:21 PM ----------

Anybody knws abt this?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 27, 2011)

@vaibhav99
so which Dual Sim Active phone you bought?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 27, 2011)

reddick said:


> My cousin buy E2152 last week. The phone is cool bt d problem is tht it doesn't play videos.It records it bt gives d error tht 'Format not supported' if played. And d bluetooth though gets activated bt doesn't recieves anything and comes with error,'recieving failed'. He gets his phone replaced with other new phone bt that new E2152 gives d same problem  Anybody knws y is it so n hw can v fix it  Thx in advance.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-02-2011 at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was 24-02-2011 at 05:21 PM ----------
> 
> Anybody knws abt this?



buddy m using this phone too.. bt havent got any error like this in any case as u said.. bt yeah this phone do not support some high quality video formats..


----------



## vaibhav99 (Feb 28, 2011)

@ Rockstar 
not yet .. still waiting ...  are we asking for two much (dual sim active)?? 
last time checked C3212 was selling at 4K approx 
so still waiting for new model..(now may be less than 2.5K)
may be after few months i have to go with normal dual sim phone and forget about active part.
How about u ? have u got it? 
in another thread I think I saw you got Lg ( i m not sure)? how is it?

Vaibhav


----------



## reddick (Feb 28, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> buddy m using this phone too.. bt havent got any error like this in any case as u said.. bt yeah this phone do not support some high quality video formats..



Or may b it's software problem ... V'l check it up @ their service center ... let's c wht those guys has to say on dis


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 28, 2011)

vaibhav99 said:


> @ Rockstar
> not yet .. still waiting ...  are we asking for two much (dual sim active)??
> last time checked C3212 was selling at 4K approx
> so still waiting for new model..(now may be less than 2.5K)
> ...



same here.. still waiting for true dual active phone....
i think only option available is C3212.
but this is basic phone (not like E2152) at 4K 

im really confused.. what to buy..
Dual Sim Stand (E2152) (good features with dual sim)

Dual Sim Active (C3212) (true dual sim Active)


Single Sim phone. (LG GM 200. 2.1 Channel active sub-woofer, Dual side speakers, Dolby Mobile, Wireless FM, 2MP camera, 10 hrs talktime)
i love music phone..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 28, 2011)

reddick said:


> Or may b it's software problem ... V'l check it up @ their service center ... let's c wht those guys has to say on dis



yeah it get it checked it could be memory card issue.. if you save in memory card.

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------




> Dual Sim Active (C3212) (true dual sim Active)


are you sure?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 28, 2011)

^ yes. C3212 is dual Active phone


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I was thinking about the Dual SIM Active thing and I think that's not possible. I mean how can one listen 'waiting' say on SIM 2 while you are having a call on SIM 1? That's not possible, coz you are using two different numbers and even if the Phone has two network antenna still if you have a call on SIM 1 then if anyone calls on SIM 2 he/she will hear Ringing and you will have the Phone Ringing, coz Waiting is only possible when you have a call connected and someone calls on that *same number*, so Waiting is not possible when using two different SIM cards and have SIM 1/SIM 2 connected and the other not 
Please input your thoughts too.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 28, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well I was thinking about the Dual SIM Active thing and I think that's not possible. I mean how can one listen 'waiting' say on SIM 2 while you are having a call on SIM 1? That's not possible, coz you are using two different numbers and even if the Phone has two network antenna still if you have a call on SIM 1 then if anyone calls on SIM 2 he/she will hear Ringing and you will have the Phone Ringing, coz Waiting is only possible when you have a call connected and someone calls on that *same number*, so Waiting is not possible when using two different SIM cards and have SIM 1/SIM 2 connected and the other not
> Please input your thoughts too.



hmmm....


LG GX500

Dual SIM Experience
    Virtually get an experience of using two separate phones with just one. With its 	call waiting function it is also now possible to have multiple active calls at the same time.

LG GX500 All Phones - LG&apos;s new dual SIM Phone lets you live two lives with Just one Touch - LG Electronics IN


----------

